# These look so nice!!!!



## SMDave (Sep 10, 2007)

https://japantackle.com/Limited_edition.htm 

WOW


----------



## Jim (Sep 11, 2007)

I just sold my ITO last week for $630 :shock: 


Nice reel, but I wasnt going to use it.


----------



## Nickk (Sep 11, 2007)

Jim said:


> I just sold my ITO last week for $630 :shock:
> 
> 
> Nice reel, but I wasnt going to use it.



my god!

I really want a TD-ito103HL but 
a) can't find one
b) can't justify the expenditure



I'm sure if I found one I'd be able to justify the coin, so pimp!


----------



## Jim (Sep 11, 2007)

Nickk said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I just sold my ITO last week for $630 :shock:
> ...



Me too! Thats why i got the 103M. Sat in my safe brand new for 2.5 years. You can find them new if you really want, its all in the timing. :wink:


----------



## SMDave (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh man you sold it?! You shouldv'e gave it away for the next Monthly Giveaway :wink: lol.


----------



## Jim (Sep 11, 2007)

SMDave said:


> Oh man you sold it?! You shouldv'e gave it away for the next Monthly Giveaway :wink: lol.



If I had it like that....I would for sure  


Wait till the tourneys next year........ :twisted: not fancy like an ITO, but better than anything seen on any other forum. 

Winning retail price will be a prize worth $150 LOL! No more hints (nice way to start the first tourney) If I get over 100 members and at least 25 participation.


----------



## Nickk (Sep 11, 2007)

I need to remember my camera!

And will there be a North of the Mason Dixon line correction for weight since we're at a disadvantage? :lol:


----------



## dampeoples (Sep 11, 2007)

I think some of those reels on that page are sweet, some ugly as hell. What I don't like is paying a high price for fashion. Performance, yes, but fashion no, which, IMO, is what most of those reels offer for the price. I know some of them are upgraded, but not much, if any more than you can do yourself with aftermarket parts. Then again, I'm like that with everything, not just fishing reels


----------

